# Tony Hillerman, 19252008



## exile (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Hillerman, who wrote a long series of brilliantly plotted novels featuring two Navaho detectives and the awe-inspiring Dineh homeland, died yesterday. In addition to its technical ingenuity, his work shows both a deep insight into the complexity of aboriginal American cultures&#8212;each very different from the others as well as from the larger dominant metropolitan culture they have to deal with&#8212;and the wide range of personalities and attitudes to be found in these remote, ancient communities, just as much as in any huge city. Hillerman fought for decades against long entrenched stereotypes of native American Indians... and in the end, I think he was victorious. 

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2008)

Rememberance of those who bring about change for the better is an important duty for us all :rei:.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Hillerman was a good writer, a good teacher and a good man who had a full and rich life.

He hosted a writer's conference in Albuquerque annually-I'm going to attend next weekend...too bad he won't be there. He'd been really sick the last couple of years, but kept going.

R.I.P. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Lynne (Oct 28, 2008)

Rest in peace, Mr. Hillerman.

I just finished Shapeshifter a few months ago and look forward to reading all of his books.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 28, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 1, 2008)

.


----------

